# Archive > Open content archive > News Archive >  Deadline for small business tax amnesty applications extended to 30 June 2007

## duncan drennan

*The deadline for small business tax amnesty applications has been extended to 30 June 2007.*




> Earlier this week I met with some organisations who wrote to me requesting an extension to the deadline of the small business tax amnesty. Arising from that meeting and considering the overwhelming response by small businesses who applied for amnesty, I decided to request Parliament to approve an extension to the deadline.
> 
> The Bill therefore makes provision for a one month extension to the small business tax amnesty deadline until 30 June 2007. In addition Sars will allow applicants until 31 August 2007 to submit all documents supporting their amnesty application.
> 
> Full release on info.gov.za

----------


## Dave A

Well, I guess that's over. Into the archive it goes.

----------

